# Myostatin Levels after 8 weeks on cycle....



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay. I want to hear what yall think about this. CT has been preaching about this for a while now. No one else seems to talk about it. 

Here is the article: http://www.afboard.com/library/Meas...nd effects of testosterone administration.pdf


Baiscally the article states that with when test is introduced, mystatin levels increase. They peak around day 56 (week 8) and then start to decline to base levels. It acts as a catylist to muscle growth. But they can also limit muscle growth when the levels decline.

With this info it seems like long esters like deca and EQ are worthless. That one should stick to short ester 8 week cycles. 

So many people run long cycles and have great gains. I myself am in week 14 and every day I look and feel better. My gains have slowed a TON but they are still there. 


I post this because I want to run a 16wk test/deca cycle but maybe it's not even worth it.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

So would you say running 2 8 weekers would be advantageous over 1 16 weeker? Hmm..  This is interesting.  Definitely applies well to our new series we're coming out with over at Primordial.

How long does Prop take to "kick in"?  1-2 weeks?  Even orals can take a week or two.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2011)

Dude I have no idea. That is why I posted it. I want to get to the bottom of this before I order my summer cycle.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude I have no idea. That is why I posted it. I want to get to the bottom of this before I order my summer cycle.



Damn it now you have me questioning mine...


----------



## GMO (Mar 1, 2011)

Increased Myostatin levels are just one of the MANY ways AAS help to build your physique.  It is certainly not all encompassing.

Also, that study was done with testosterone therapy, not other AAS like EQ and DECA.

That being said, what CT said is on point.  At about 8 weeks in a Test only cycle, most people hit a wall and end up increasing their dosage or throwing an oral in there.  8 week cycles are also beneficial in that they are A LOT easier to come back from than 14-16 weekers.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2011)

Myostatin is a growth inhibitor. It stalls growth ^^^


Take home message is this;

Run 8 weeks cycles and jump off. Run increasing doses to overshoot myostatin or stay on. (20 plus week cycles)


----------



## GMO (Mar 2, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Myostatin is a growth inhibitor. It stalls growth ^^^




Yes, that makes perfect sense.  Hence the effectiveness of follistatin b/c that blocks the binding of myostatin.  Thanks Heavy.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 2, 2011)

Heavy is right again.  Actually he has been pointing this out for over a year. This is probably part of the reason by blast and cruise works so well.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Myostatin is a growth inhibitor. It stalls growth ^^^
> 
> 
> Take home message is this;
> ...


 

Exactly what I thought. Thanks heavy. 




GMO said:


> Yes, that makes perfect sense. Hence the effectiveness of follistatin b/c that blocks the binding of myostatin. Thanks Heavy.


 

I will have to look that up. Seems like it would be well worth it's weight in gold on a long cycle if it really does block myotatin. 



REPS TO ALL!


----------



## ROID (Mar 2, 2011)

HI has been talking about this for a while.

i've just accepted the fact i will NEVER be much over 200lbs no matter how much gear I use. Just not going to happen.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> HI has been talking about this for a while.
> 
> i've just accepted the fact i will NEVER be much over 200lbs no matter how much gear I use. Just not going to happen.



Is that because you choose not to be or you just can't do it ?

So far i am on week 19 still gaining away.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> HI has been talking about this for a while.
> 
> i've just accepted the fact i will NEVER be much over 200lbs no matter how much gear I use. Just not going to happen.


 
How tall are you? I didn't get a full body shot with the pics of your junk you sent me. 


As much as it (Myostatin) sucks, I'm really glad that I did the research on it because it explains why we hit that wall around week 8. (Thank you CT.)


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> HI has been talking about this for a while.
> 
> i've just accepted the fact i will NEVER be much over 200lbs no matter how much gear I use. Just not going to happen.


 Hire a nutritionist and it will be zero problem, seriously.


----------



## ROID (Mar 2, 2011)

i gotta do something different.

I'm stuck. it's not training and it doesn't matter if i eat 6k calories a day or 3k calories. I bet i could eat 10k calories and barely gain 5 pounds.

Maybe it's from all the years i used to run. Not jogging a few miles a week but training. 50-70miles EW for a few years. Possible it changed the way my body processes food. .

I know this, I could stop working out and sit on the couch eating fast food for every meal and I would lose 40 lbs inside on 8 weeks. guaranteed


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> it doesn't matter if i eat 6k calories a day or 3k calories. I bet i could eat 10k calories and barely gain 5 pounds.


 
not buyin it


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Shit's about to get real in here....wait for it.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> i gotta do something different.
> 
> I'm stuck. it's not training and it doesn't matter if i eat 6k calories a day or 3k calories. I bet i could eat 10k calories and barely gain 5 pounds.
> 
> ...



I like you Roid but this is complete bullshit and you know it.

Eat 5k calories of good solid calorie rich food.
And tell me you can't break 200lb.

Fuck even shove down 2 quad stacker's day for a month and you will be flying past 200lb.


I know i don't have that much experience when it comes to AAS.
I read about it for a year or so before i started to experiment with it.
Just think this is hard to believe that after week 8 gains stop or slow down.

My current cycle.
Week 1-10 Test E Weight increase 8lb.
Week 10-17 Sust/ Deca started week 15. Weight increase 13lb 
Here i got told if i wanted to make better gains i would have to eat more. so added another 1500 calories to my diet.
Since then i have added another 3lb.


----------



## ROID (Mar 2, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I like you Roid but this is complete bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Eat 5k calories of good solid calorie rich food.
> And tell me you can't break 200lb.
> ...



it is what it is....

I'll get past it.

right now, its the fact that if I wanted to get jacked like a gorilla I couldn't and that bothers me.

When i started working out 13 yrs ago I was 117 or 119. I'm little over 200 now. 

I'm at a new level. I've gained back a lot of weight in 14 months from a shoulder  fuck up.

maybe I don't have the drive anymore. 

What I do miss is : When I used to take my shirt off and it really fucking impressed people.  

i have to put more work in now where as I used to could almost snap my fingers and I had an almost perfect physique. Bring on the flames but its the truth.

Fucked up part is that it was only 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like getting old sucks!


----------



## ROID (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not old. Very young.


----------



## GMO (Mar 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Sounds like getting old sucks!




It doesn't suck, you just have to train harder, lift smarter and watch your diet a whole lot more carefully, wait a minute...getting old DOES SUCK!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm not old. Very young.


 

Im talking physical age. Not mentally.


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm not old. Very young.



He's 49. Not even half way thru his life. Still a child IMO. Lol


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

I think myostatin is a factor but nothing that makes your gains final. It might make it harder but still very possible. Remember Arnold used to run 24 week long cycles. This is the main reason to increase dosage and exchange compounds throughout a cycle.  When you change you get results. I think running longer cycles help solidify gains because your body gets used to being a certain weight. If you run short cycles I can see how your body would have a higher propensity to lose weight to try to get back to its original weight hence resulting in higher loses during pct.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Stronger, 

With that said. I think compared to a short 8 week cycle with short esters, a long cycle, let's say 16wks, will essentially "waste" more gear, if you will. I would bet that with the gear that you use on a 16'er you can get 2-2.5-8 week cycles. And comparitively speaking, I would assume you COULD lose more on the 8 weeker's after PCT but overall, gain more muscle after it's all said and done. Granted that if you include the time for PCT and proper off cycling, it would take much longer vs. the 1 long cycle. But again this is all based on assumptions with no proof that I have to back it up. 

I wont lie though. Being on for 16wk's is much more fun than 8wks.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Stronger,
> 
> With that said. I think compared to a short 8 week cycle with short esters, a long cycle, let's say 16wks, will essentially "waste" more gear, if you will. I would bet that with the gear that you use on a 16'er you can get 2-2.5-8 week cycles. And comparitively speaking, I would assume you COULD lose more on the 8 weeker's after PCT but overall, gain more muscle after it's all said and done. Granted that if you include the time for PCT and proper off cycling, it would take much longer vs. the 1 long cycle. But again this is all based on assumptions with no proof that I have to back it up.
> 
> I wont lie though. Being on for 16wk's is much more fun than 8wks.



Despite it being more fun, and it surely is lol, let me take a stab at a theoretical approach...

(8 weeks on + 4 weeks PCT + 12 weeks off) x 2 = 48 weeks total

16 weeks on + 4 weeks PCT + 20 weeks off = 40 weeks total

This would assume 4 weeks of PCT is adequate for a 16 weeker, but also assumed everyone is the same, they aren't, I know, but just theoretical...

So the 16 weekers seem more efficient, but if weeks 9 through 16 aren't building as much muscle... perhaps those 8 extra weeks from the two 8 weekers is worth it??


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 5, 2011)

No I think that's totally true. You're in the "hot spot" more if you stick to the 8week cycles.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm still hitting PR's every week and I'm on week 9 or 10 by now. I feel like it's been a positive exponential curve so far. best strength gains have come in the past 2 or 3 weeks. I'm not counting the 3 weeks of SD I used to kick it off. Gains stagnated for a week or 2 after I dropped it, but ever since it's been better every week.

That's my story and I'm stickin to it. Idk nothin about myostatin I just know simple math in increments of 25's and 45's.


----------

